# My version of sesame street



## jollygorilla (Oct 10, 2011)

Halloween in sesame street when the count cant controll his blood lust.


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

Anything bad happening to Elmo is always good!


----------



## shadowless (May 1, 2009)

LOL!!!
awww, poor elmo Gonna be kinda hard for the count to suck the fluff out of him


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Another reason to love the Count I'm so glad Elmo wasn't popular when I watched Sesame Street.


----------



## jollygorilla (Oct 10, 2011)

me too . well he want even around then.


----------

